# ears



## 1964f-85 (Jun 8, 2010)

At 3.5 months both of my GSD's ears were standing straight up, now at 4.5 months old, the right ear is starting to flop back down, is this common?


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

I have not seen that happen before. Allthough my latest dogs ears (which stood up around 2 month ) would still flop when she would run or sleep for an additional two months. But she could always stand them up when alerted. Give your dog calcium in the form of cheese/milk/eggs. I always give cheese as treats to my pups since most of the calcium they ingest goes into the teeth at this age.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My response to a previous post

When we got our male at 8 weeks-he had one up & one down. Within 3 days both ears were down. About 3 weeks later one ear went back up, followed by the other ear up 3 days later. Both ears were up for about a month-then one dropped (you see where I'm going with this!) for about 2 weeks and now both are up again (19 weeks currently) and very firm.

Our breeder said some ears drop during teething-which I'm pretty sure happened when his flopped, but will go back up.

Make sure you give plenty of safe chew toys to help build up those ear muscles!

Watching & GSD ears is interesting and very stressful!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I believe it is common.

This is Sinister at 11 weeks, almost 3 months 





















His ears were never fully down but his right ear stood straight up and flopped until he was 5 months old


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Your puppy is probably teething, very normal.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Normal during teething. Make sure you give bully sticks or something to chew on not only for the teething but for the muscles that help the ears stand up. If the ears were up once, they'll go back. They can be very entertaining!


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

We are starting the wonky ear dance too...Jasper is 11 weeks old and looks like the flying nun. Right ear will come up, then go back down...then both down, then sort of up...its fun to watch


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Uschi's were the best- for a while she was signaling a right turn.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

Stosh said:


> Uschi's were the best- for a while she was signaling a right turn.


How funny!

My husband asked me the other night if we should start thinking about taping...silly man...I told him Jasper is still a baby. I have to admit though it is a little nerve wracking those first few months wondering if they will come up


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

It does sound typical...make sure no one is rubbing the ears while playing-a common practice in puppy play, but can be damaging to GSD puppy ear cartlidge..


----------



## 1964f-85 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for the help, you had me spitting my Gatorade all over my computer. She is getting most of her adult teeth right now so that makes sense.


----------

